# first timer...



## geoffrey (Feb 20, 2014)

So first time doing bacon i have smoked lots of other stuff and cheeses but totally new to bacon and cured meats i have 8.9 lbs of pork belly dry curing now. My question is are there any tips or tricks to smoking it, also do i cold smoke it or hot smoke it kinda confused on that, another question is how long dose it sit in the cure before smoking it. Any help or advice would be awesome and much appreciated.


----------



## jlh42581 (Feb 21, 2014)

10-14 days in your cure. Theres a lot of topics on this already. Scroll down and read some, youll be on it no problem.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome geoffrey! Try bacon in the search bar. When you read through a few threads you will pick up info as you go. You will find answers to questions you are wondering about and tips you may not have thought of.


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

Also I suggest reading on food borne illness's, just to scare a person into doing it right. Scared me into thinking it all through real well.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Dave


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks Dave


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome.  Who's cure are you using?


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 24, 2014)

Dave I'm using some pink cure salts and then got a basic recipe off of the internet salt, sugar, and I added some chopped garlic. But to day was the day I pull them out of the brine did a fry test and it was way to salty so I'm kinda at a stand still on what to do with it now .


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

Soak in water for an hr and dump water at 1/2 hr. refill. fry again


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok thank you again. Man this site is amazing wish I would of found it years ago.


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

No kiddin!


----------



## dave17a (Feb 24, 2014)

Need to go to roll call and introduce yourself.


----------



## geoffrey (Feb 24, 2014)

10-4


----------

